# Weighting a snow plow



## Rodney Hake (Dec 30, 2020)

Does anyone here have any method of adding weight to your 54" plow. I find that mine bounces around and was thinking of adding some weight. Your thoughts?
Thanks Rod


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Rodney Hake said:


> Does anyone here have any method of adding weight to your 54" plow. I find that mine bounces around and was thinking of adding some weight. Your thoughts?
> Thanks Rod


54-inches is a really short blade. I can understand your problem with the bouncing. 

Here is a JD with the 54-inch plow.









Putting the weight on the blade isn't helpful. Is it possible to place weight on the lift?


----------



## Rodney Hake (Dec 30, 2020)

I've seen there are companies that make larger blades but I don't want to get one thats to wide and my front end slides around.
Rod


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Does your set up look just like the picture that maverick posted? If so, why not just put a hitch in the receiver on the top of the blade and mount weight to that?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If the cutting angle is set correctly, you don't need anything weight wise.


----------

